# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Soundproof Plasterboard is it worth it?

## wil

Hi guys, 
 I get a lot of airplane noise where i live and i am going to be putting a new plasterboard ceiling up in the living room, 
1.Is it worth getting noise reduction plasterboard and are they any good?
2.How much more expensive are they compared to standard plasterboard?
 I have already got insulation in the attic.
 Any information on the subject would be very much appreciated. :Confused:

----------


## Rod Dyson

IMO sound proof plasterboard is not worth it you get more bang for you buck from 16mm fire rated plasterboard for the $'s spent. 
More insulation may help better at a lower cost, but unless you treat the windows with double glazing and heavy drapes it may not be worth it. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I don't know if Rod knows of this product.Quietwave . It was the runner up finalist in last years ABC's New Inventors.  
They're based in Sydney and did a lot of the homes that were effected when the third runway was installed.

----------


## Rod Dyson

> I don't know if Rod knows of this product.Quietwave . It was the runner up finalist in last years ABC's New Inventors.  
> They're based in Sydney and did a lot of the homes that were effected when the third runway was installed.

  Not this particular product Bleedin Thumb, but I am aware of others like it that have come and gone in the past. 
They certainly do the job that is intended but usually the have been cost prohibative.  I cant say either way what the cost is of this product.  But I am sure it would do the jb.

----------


## sCORCH

I used GSR "Soundcheck" on my kids' exterior walls, together with an accoustic insulation. 
To be honest it's a bit tricky to know how well it's worked (since there are windows in the rooms) - I like to think that the noise is a little less, but it's hard to say. 
I could make the choice in those rooms because the quantity was fairly small.  The soundcheck is 13mm rather than 10mm, giving it some extra dampening qualities. 
If you are doing a ceiling I can imagine that the price difference would be pretty significant.  Sorry I can't remember the exact prices per m2 at the moment. 
I think Rod has given the best advice - go for more/better insulation. 
sCORCH

----------


## wil

Thanks for your input guys i think i will just go for the standard 13mm and put some new insulation in the attic! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## d00biez

i am by no means an expert but have just completed my own sound proof studio at home.  
as rod touched on, you may address the ceiling issue but the sound is going to find other ways in - windows, doors, floor, walls etc. generally the way to get a "sound proof" result (you can never eliminate sound altogether) is to build a floating ceiling, floating wall frames and floor so you remove most connections between the existing structure (besides the existing floor) as this is how the sound travels in. you then insulate with acoustic rated batts or proper acoustic sound block foam and preferably double sheet at least one side.  
i realise this is probably overkill and not suitable but thats what i did at my place - double sheets outside and in, soundblock batts in the frame and same for the ceiling. solid doors go along way too. of course the room gets quite stuffy so may not be practical for a bedroom or loungeroom etc. 
hmm. this may not have been helpful at all.  :No:

----------

